# Cold Smoker Recomendation...



## sotx (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello all, I would first like to thank you for the forum and the extensive literature; you all have cleared the water to a great degree. 

Now for a decision... I am hoping to find a smoker for both of these units:

Outdoor Products 41170B got it at Costco but now Smoke Hollow I guess - converted to NG - love it..!  Best vertical water smoker I have ever owned hands down... I know there are a lot better out there but this one has taken the cake by design for me...








Holland Grill Legacy BH421-SS-3 NG (GoodWill $65 score!) Never even heard of a Holland Grill - was concerned at first but after the heat hear is San Antonio this summer, cooked on it all summer to keep the house cool - amazing slow food...







But I need a cold smoker and would like to go with something that will let me leave it unattended (i.e. sleep, leave and check on it from time to time w/o worrying about it).

It seems, from what I have read:

41170B --> A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

BH421-SS-3 --> A-MAZE-N-SMOKER 6X6

But - do I need both if I were to only need one at a time?

Would the Pellet Smoker be to much for the Holland and is there a way to simply pour less depth of fuel?

What is the difference between using sawdust and pellets?  Would it be better to simply go straight to pellets instead of juggling two fuel types? 

What is the minimum cubic area for the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER lit on one end only?

Thank you all - I will really appreciate your input as I am treading new waters here:)


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!  Drop in to ROLL CALL and introduce yourself!  Todd should be along to answer your specific questions on his units, I'm sure (he just got back from a trip and might still have some jet lag!)!


----------



## sotx (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks - will do.

Oh - I had meant to mention, I also have a Shelleymatic 19x23x31 Mobile tray I have been wanting to add a chopping block type lid and use it as a drop in for cold smoking as well.

Here is a pic one of those - found it at the dump on clean up day;)







It is simply an SS box with a ~2" dia hole in the bottom.  I was thinking the pellet unit would work well in this one too for hanging fish and such from dowels and/or lid... thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sure he will recommend getting the pellet smoker, because it will burn pellets or dust. 

As for your technical questions, as Pops said Todd should be along shortly to answer them.

And also welcome to SMF!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey SoTx,

Welcome to SMF!

Go with the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

It produces enough smoke for a small electric smoker like the Masterbuilt, and also produces enough smoke for a small outdoor smoker like Pops and others have.

I've also sold a few to guys with large trailer smokers for cold smoking.Once your smoker fills up, the smoke spills out

Todd

Link to Pops Chicken Smoke & Cheese Smoke:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111978/naked-dixee-chicks-at-corn-cob-city

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112192/cold-smoking-cheese-in-the-smokehouse


----------



## sotx (Oct 24, 2011)

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER 6X8

Produces smoke for up to 10 hours on 6 oz (3 cups) of A-MAZE-N-DUST

AMNPS5X8

"NEW" A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER  

Produces smoke for up to 11 hours on 15 oz of A-MAZE-N-PELLETS.

OK - so, I see the AMNS 6x8 uses 6 oz dust while the AMNPS uses 15 oz of pellets... 

Does the AMNPS burn hotter?  Say I am shooting for 70 deg, do I just simply put less depth of dust or pellets in or is the temp not a problem by simply cracking the door/lid or something..?  

Also, would I be using 1/2 as much wood product using the dust or is the pellet direction so much cleaner that it is worth it?

Thanks again!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

With the AMNPS you can use both dust and pellets. The dust burns at a lower temp. When I used the pellets for some cheese I was in the low 90's inside my SmokinTex - with the dust I stay in the 70's

Good luck


----------



## sotx (Oct 24, 2011)

so there we have it - i have my point of origin - ty all:)!


----------



## sotx (Oct 28, 2011)

OK - last question - what is the burn time when using dust?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2011)

My answers in RED

Todd
 


SoTx said:


> A-MAZE-N-SMOKER 6X8
> 
> Produces smoke for up to 10 hours on 6 oz (3 cups) of A-MAZE-N-DUST
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2011)

SoTx said:


> OK - last question - what is the burn time when using dust?




Dust burns at about 4" per hour.

6x6 will "Cold Smoke" for about 8 hours

6x8 will "Cold Smoke" for about 10 hours

Pellet Smoker will "Cold Smoke" for about 8 hours on sawdust and 12 hours using Pellets.

Ask Away!

Todd


----------



## sotx (Oct 28, 2011)

Edit - missed last post - thanks for the clarification!

OK - So, I went with the AMNPS - Can't wait to try it:)!


----------

